# dog crying at night



## kelly (Jan 3, 2008)

my dalmation labrador x is 12 weeks old during the night he was in his crete in the living room, we have now moved him into our other dog's room (rottie doberman x 3yrs old) still in his crete at night, and he wont stop crying all night!! we've been ignoring him as felt he would settle ut it's now been a week and ive had little sleep. we did take him out back in the middle of the night just to make sure it wasnt that he needed to go to the toilet (he did go) but then continued to cry! we're off to buy a new bed for him to see if that helps but im concerned about leaving him out of his crete as he loves to eat everything in sight! 

any suggetstions?
kelly


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

kelly said:


> my dalmation labrador x is 12 weeks old during the night he was in his crete in the living room, we have now moved him into our other dog's room (rottie doberman x 3yrs old) still in his crete at night, and he wont stop crying all night!! we've been ignoring him as felt he would settle ut it's now been a week and ive had little sleep. we did take him out back in the middle of the night just to make sure it wasnt that he needed to go to the toilet (he did go) but then continued to cry! we're off to buy a new bed for him to see if that helps but im concerned about leaving him out of his crete as he loves to eat everything in sight!
> 
> any suggetstions?
> kelly


definately do NOT give up the crate training, you must nearly be there. a week is a long time, usually it should only take 3-5 days so keep it up. he wil eventually settle. i know its hard, i have bulldogs and both are crate trained, if they werent they would chew everything! do you crate him when you go to shops etc?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yep i agree with the other post dont give up 
and do carry on ignoring him otherwise hell learn if i cry you come down 
you could try the water bottle 
fill up a bottle and when he starts come down dont say a thing and squeeze some on him then walk off
sounds bad but it not.
good luck


----------



## kelly (Jan 3, 2008)

yes i do put him in the crete when we go out.
our thoughts were that he wants to be with our other dog but cant get to him as they lay together in the evenings on their cushions in our living room. 
we've now got him his own bed and are going to leave his crete open for him to use as a toilet during the night fingers crossed this works!

kelly


----------



## kelly (Jan 3, 2008)

I have had a full nights sleep!! we gave the puppy his new bed and a tasty bone and didn't hear anything until he came into our room when our alarm went off!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

kelly said:


> I have had a full nights sleep!! we gave the puppy his new bed and a tasty bone and didn't hear anything until he came into our room when our alarm went off!!


thats great!! be sure to still use the crate though or else he will chew his way through your house!!


----------



## Ahomes (May 10, 2012)

thanks for the advice, i just got a pup yesterday and it cried all night, in the morning i let her out and she was fine as long as she played with our neighbors dog. should i ask if i can keep the pup with their dag for the night.


----------

